# Excel Makro Zelleninhalt kopieren und in Autofilter einsetzen



## Caesar_LU (25. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Ich möchte einen Zelleninhalt, konkret "Kundennamen" der aber von Makro-Befehl zu Makro-Befehl immer wieder variieren kann, kopieren um danach in einer separaten Tabelle danach zu filtern. Beim jetzigen Makro konnte ich den Zelleninhalt nicht kopieren sondern nur der zuvor gespeicherte Wert:


```
Sheets("Tabelle1").Select
Range("A1").Select
Selection.Copy
Sheets("Tabelle2").Select
ActiveSheet.Range("$A$1:$P$10").AutoFilter Field:=1, Criteria1:="=*Meier*", _
Operator:=xlAnd
Sheets("Tabelle1").Select
```

Auch wenn ich nun in Tabelle1 in A1 einen neuen Wert eingebe, erhalte ich jedes Mal den Output für Meier, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist.

Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge und danke jetzt schon vielmals!


----------

